
Windows 10 Can Auto-Remove Software Against Your Will - stesch
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/x-programs-windows-10-may-remove-device/
======
dTal
I can sort of see removing specific drivers known to cause problems. But
removing 3rd party PDF readers seems like a very sinister abuse of power!
(Microsoft have an official document viewer in the "Windows Store").

